

Create New File in Finder. A script for Alfred App - icisted
http://ianisted.co.uk/new-file-for-alfred

======
w-ll
See, this blew my mind.. I haven't owned an OSX device in some time, but
recently picked up a mini to do some iOS work.

Now... I gotta give it to Apple, MOST of the interface is very slick, and
sexy.. But.... I feel like they treat more heavy users as second class
citizens. (And developers as 3rd).

Things like NO New File and NO easy way to copy the path out of finder drive
me up a wall. I mean, thisn't new stuff. I shouldn't have to install a
separate script to add a file to the directory im at in finder. This is
-slash- should be stock in finder.

/rant

~~~
__david__
> Things like NO New File and NO easy way to copy the path out of finder drive
> me up a wall.

While I don't of a way to copy the path to the clipboard, dragging files (or
the proxy icon in the title bar) to the terminal will put the path there.
That's usually sufficient for me.

------
icisted
A new version of the extension is now available. A better version of my new
file extension is now available, thanks to a commenter on my blog.
<http://ianisted.co.uk/new-file-for-alfred-2>

------
brcrth
I use and like Alfred but I think most of the people here are comfortable with
terminal and uses it a lot. The touch command is way more easier, fast and
"portable".

~~~
bradleyland
I use DTerm. You can assign a hotkey to invoke a terminal "sheet" at the top
of any application window. It's great for performing tasks that are naturally
faster in a shell, while working in GUI apps.

------
rollypolly
I'm gona file this under "tools I didn't know I needed until I saw it". Great
job!

